# Pants! Need Opinions



## Chelsea (Aug 19, 2005)

I LOVE them in the stone and the beige.. im keeping those.. im unsure of the pink and the blue however..


----------



## Cyn (Aug 21, 2005)

The blue isn't too bad, but get rid of the pink.  ANd what a cute booty!  Woo hoo!


----------



## shes a REAL card (Aug 21, 2005)

your ass looks hot in those!  if you don't mind me saying.  still does even if you do 

if you need to kick out one i'd say get rid of the pink.  the stone and beige are def. essentials though.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 21, 2005)

I like the green ones best, but I guess I'm the only one who loves the pink ones.  Of course, half my wardrobe is pink so I guess that explains my attraction to them.  What brand are they?  They are really nice.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Aug 21, 2005)

I don't like the blue and I usually like blue not pink but pink is so cute for your butt.


----------

